# iPods



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you own an iPod?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont know what I would do without my Ipod..Headphones are in my ears 24/7..I often turn to Music to cope with my Emotions lol!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

iPod sales have been dropping but that's only because more people are buying iphones and itouches instead. 

In a few years, music players are going to completely merge into other devices like phones. Same thing with GPS devices that only do GPS... they'll get incorporated into multi-use devices.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, but it's broken.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I would die without my iPod. It's never more than five feet away from me at all times. This is probably a sign of some sick addiction, but I'm okay with it. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I voted no.
I either use my computer with 5.1 surround sound or my Sony Ericsson Walkman phone.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, but I haven't used it for years


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I probably do.. somewhere, I definitely don't use it much.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I almost never take it with me, i have it at home and i usually listen to it before sleeping.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope, i dont like being influence by music or being the ipods slave :twak


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a 160gb ipod... I hope it turns up. My brother had it a couple of months ago and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry for the delay i voted "Yes"
I have an Apple iPod Classic 5th Video 160GB.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No. I wouldn't mind having one, though.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a really old one... i still love the thing


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my ipod. Don't remember what I did before I could walk around with a hundred CDs in my pocket.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, an "old school" (i.e. four year old) 1 gig iPod Nano.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

my old ipod broke, and I bought something else. I voted yes, though.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I had an mp3 playing device given me. It's not technically an ipod but I voted yes anyway...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No iPod here.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

no iPod, but I do have an MP3 player.
my 16GB Creative Zen (with a 16GB SD card).


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, but I have an mp3 player that I plug into the stereo in my car. I loaded a few of my favorite songs from each of my CDs and set it to shuffle play so I have more variety while I'm driving.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes.
I've had one for two years.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have an iPod. I do have an excellent mp3 player though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just an ipod shuffle. I love it, though, and i never leave home without it.


----------



## Nani (Sep 19, 2009)

I have an mp3 player of a different brand. Much less expensive, and it serves me well.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have one. It becomes rather useless though when people nearby insist on blasting their lousy music :sigh


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

My ipod nano 4g broke 2 weeks ago and I sent it to the repair centre and they promptly sent me a new one. 

Imo, there's nothing better than an ipod when they're working


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep. I own an iPod mini from 2004. I also recently got an iPod classic because the mini wasn't holding enough songs. I love my new iPod. It has a really awesome vortex game, can store movies, and lights up in the dark. It also holds 30,000 songs.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No. I have a Creative mp3/video player and it works great.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

2nd generation iPod Nano here, although I think I used the 1st generation Shuffle more when I had one.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes. I have a red Nano and love it. My first one though was a green mini ipod.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a 160 GB black iPod classic. I'm listening to it right now : ) 

Anyone got a shuffle? How do you navigate through artists or songs or playlists on that thing without a screen?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

dax said:


> Anyone got a shuffle? How do you navigate through artists or songs or playlists on that thing without a screen?


Shuffle 
I like the simplicity. I don't do artists or playlists. I play everything on shuffle and skip what i'm bored of or don't like. Then again, i never put a song i don't like on it.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I have like a five year old 512 MB iPod Shuffle.I don't use it too much though, and it just broke a few weeks back....


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No IPod - just a Creative Labs I gig mp3 player that my bro gave my son when he got an Ipod... then he got a better mp3 player for Christmas and I got the old one.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a 1gb ipod shuffle that was given to me.



dax said:


> Anyone got a shuffle? How do you navigate through artists or songs or playlists on that thing without a screen?


It's not intended for that. It's intended mostly for listening to everything on shuffle. I either do a lot of skipping to get to what I want or I will just put a few songs or a single album on it at a time to make it easier.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes, 120gbs.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

No, there are MUCH much better audio players (I don't call them MP3 players because MP3 is a horrible format) than iPods. When you buy an iPod you're really paying for the brand name not for the product.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Duke of Prunes said:


> No, there are MUCH much better audio players (I don't call them MP3 players because MP3 is a horrible format) than iPods. When you buy an iPod you're really paying for the brand name not for the product.


What are some better ones and why do you think they're better? The one thing that annoys me about the iPod is having to manage everything from iTunes. I'd like to do more direct transfer, management and deleting of songs right from the device.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I love my ipod, I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> I had an mp3 playing device given me. It's not technically an ipod but I voted yes anyway...


I did a poor job of phrasing my question. I should have made the poll more broad to include anything that plays mp3s, including phones and anything else similar to an iPod.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a super cheap mp3 player that only holds about 512 MB but I am about ready to fork out some money and get a REAL player. It doesnt have to be an iPod per se but something with some real storage on it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dax said:


> What are some better ones and why do you think they're better? The one thing that annoys me about the iPod is having to manage everything from iTunes. I'd like to do more direct transfer, management and deleting of songs right from the device.


there are third party ipod programs that allows you to transfer music, movies, pictures to your ipod without iTunes.


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

No, I don't like Ipod's. There are much better Mp3/Mp4 players.
I had Iphone and I sold it after 2 months...
It's very complicated and uncomfortable for me at all, and the Itunes as well.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have an mp3 player but not an ipod. Still does same thing but cheaper and a lot smaller but it plays music. I never really buy the expensive things if I can get a cheaper version.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

I recieved an iPod as a gift a few months ago and I've never really used it.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my second Ipod last month. I bought one 3 years ago but I forgot I had it and never bothered to load that many songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never owned one but I will probably buy one eventually.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had a 20gb 4g (yes, the monochrome screen) iPod for 4 years now and I still use it all the time. I had to replace the hard disk after dropping it about 6-7 feet onto the ground, though. =( It survived many falls until that fateful day...


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

my ipod is an essential facet of my life. a good investment since I use it everyday.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I got a yellow iPod nano for my birthday last month. It's my baby. <3


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

TorLin said:


> there are third party ipod programs that allows you to transfer music, movies, pictures to your ipod without iTunes.


Sweet...do you know the names of any of the programs?


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes but i wouldn't use it without Rockbox installed.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no, of course not.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

i've noticed my whole school says "IPod" instead of "MP3 player", so i guess having an mp3 player won't get me in trouble during class :/ i guess segregation should work at some places...ugh


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, iPod Touch.


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

lol i just bought my very first ipod today.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, I have a CD Walkman. 


Yeh, I know, that's so '90s! :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I used to own an Iriver mp3 player, until I dropped it down a drain. I wouldn't get an Ipod though; I've heard they're not that great. A case of style over substance.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I have an iPod classic. I love that thing!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes I have an iPod touch. I'm on it now with wifi. Its been the best $300 I've ever spent probably.


----------

